# Biker aus Raum Korbach-Netze



## Kamikaze0612 (26. Mai 2008)

hi leute, bin 18 Jahre alt und finde irgendwie niemanden aus meiner Umgebung der ernsthaft am radfahren ist, ok, ich krieg mein arsch des öfteren auch nit hoch, aber wenn man zu zweit oder in eriner gruppe fährt fällt das einem auch leichter...will auch mal sehen wie fit ich so im gegensatz zu anderen bin...


----------



## Stanislaw (9. Juni 2008)

hi, sind eine gruppe von bikern aus korbach. wir fahren um korbach, den uplandsteig, urwaldsteig, diemsteig, bikepart winterberg etc.

meld dich bei mir, falls du mal mitfahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamikaze0612 (10. Juni 2008)

joa alles klar, werd ich mal in den ferien melden denk ich mal, bist du eigentlich jetzt am we in willingen?


----------



## Stanislaw (11. Juni 2008)

ja, sind am samstag in willingen ;-)


----------



## Woenny (11. Juni 2008)

Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad rüber?


----------



## Stanislaw (11. Juni 2008)

wenn das wetter passt, wäre das ne gute idee kleine wönny. mein ironwood braucht nen ausritt ;-) bin am we nur supershuttle gefahren....


----------



## Woenny (13. Juni 2008)

kleines steffileinchen, dann hoffen wir mal auf einigermaßen gescheites wetter


----------

